# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  DOCTOR: Burger Kings Impossible Burger Has 18 Million Times More Estrogen Than Reg

## Knightkore

DOCTOR: Burger King Has 18 Million Times More Estrogen Than Regular Whopper - National File


*A doctor recently broke down the facts behind Burger Kings vegan  Impossible Burger, discovering that it may not be a healthier option  when it comes to caloric or protein intake, and that it has a whopping  18 million times more estrogen than a standard Whopper.*  Writing for TSLN.com, Dr. James Stangle explains the chemical process  used to create Burger Kings Impossible Burger, and alludes to the  possibility that the engineered vegetable burger may be less healthy  than a regular Whopper.
 Stangle starts by noting that the Impossible Burger clocks in at 630  calories mostly from the added oils, compared to the original  Whoppers 660.
  So, about 5% less calories, this is not a huge improvement, wrote Stangle.
 Stangle goes on to explain that the Impossible Burgers protein,  though seemingly only three grams lower than the regular Whopper, is not  equal to animal protein:
 The impossible whopper has 25 grams of protein. The whopper has 28  grams. Seems pretty equal, only 11% less protein in the impossible  whopper. However, not all proteins are created equal. There are 20 amino  acids. Nine of which are essential, meaning your body cannot make them  so they are required in the diet. Each of those essential amino acids  must meet a certain level to make a complete protein profile. If any  essential amino acid does not hit the required amount, it is said to be  rate limiting. As an analogy, picture nine chains connected in a line.  All of the chains need to lift 100 pounds to carry the load. If one  chain can only support 50 pounds, it doesnt matter how much the others  can support. The 50 pound chain is the rate limiting chain.The doctor goes on to explain the process used to make the Impossible  Burger have the look of meat, writing that the beef-like appearance of  the vegetable-based burger is a product of genetic engineering.
  According to Stangle, the red appearance of the vegetable patty comes from genetically splicing a soybean and yeast:
The bacterial enzyme that binds the nitrogen is damaged  by the presence of oxygen so the bacterium makes the leghemoglobin to  bind oxygen to keep it out of the way. To make enough leghemoglobin to  add to the impossible whopper, scientists spliced the gene for  leghemoglobin into yeast. They can grow the yeast easily and separate  the leghemoglobin and add it to the impossible whopper. So the  impossible whopper is technically a genetically modified organism (GMO).Finally, the doctor explains the radically high amount of estrogen featured in each burger.
  The impossible whopper has 44 mg of estrogen and the whopper has 2.5  ng of estrogen, wrote Stangle. That means an impossible whopper has  18 million times as much estrogen as a regular whopper.
 He went on to compare the level of estrogen in the Impossible Burger  to soy milk, writing that eating four of the vegetable burgers daily  would result in a human male growing breasts:
Just six glasses of soy milk per day has enough estrogen  to grow boobs on a male. Thats the equivalent of eating four impossible  whoppers per day. You would have to eat 880 pounds of beef from an  implanted steer to equal the amount of estrogen in one birth control  pill. In short, the Impossible Burger is a genetically modified organism  filled with calorie-dense oils that can make a man grow breasts if eaten  in sufficient quantity.

----------

2cent (12-30-2019),AntiSocial-ist (12-30-2019),Lone Gunman (12-30-2019),Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

There are feminists and then there are meninists.  We're going to have a bunch of new transgender men soon because of Burger King.  Enjoy your new Impossible Whopper.

----------

AntiSocial-ist (12-30-2019),Big Dummy (12-30-2019),Lone Gunman (12-30-2019),MisterVeritis (12-30-2019),Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

Wow, you grow boobs if you eat enough of them?

This is CA, don't we get a Prop 65 warning or something?

----------

AntiSocial-ist (12-30-2019),Knightkore (12-30-2019),MisterVeritis (12-30-2019),Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well.  interesting.  couple things

1.  this should send hundreds of mtf trans to burgerking several times a day.

2.  What are the creds of this doctor seeing as NONE OF THEM ever take courses in nutrition.

3.  what is the political agenda behind this cause YOU KNOW THERE IS ONE.

caps for emphasis only.  i'm not yelling.

----------

AntiSocial-ist (12-30-2019),Big Dummy (12-30-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (12-30-2019),Knightkore (12-30-2019),MisterVeritis (12-30-2019),Retiredat50 (12-30-2019),Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

yep, now its an impossible choice...

----------

AntiSocial-ist (12-30-2019),Knightkore (12-30-2019)

----------


## AntiSocial-ist

Sooo...parents really need to be VERY aware of this study....if "junior" all at once begins to request two impossible whoppers for lunch and two more for dinner there may be more to it than just-----"Aww look honey he's finally following our advice-he's tryin' to eat healthier"......

----------

Knightkore (12-30-2019),Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I've eaten a couple of these.  I guess this explains why I have been wearing my wife's underwear lately.

----------

AntiSocial-ist (12-30-2019),Knightkore (12-31-2019),MisterVeritis (12-30-2019),Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

weren't you doing that before?

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019),MisterVeritis (12-30-2019),Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

If want a hamburger, then maybe you are not really a vegan  :Dontknow:

----------

Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

I hardly buy Fast Food when it is REAL.

Why, on earth, would I spend my hard-earned money on a FAKE Hamburger, chock full of estrogen???

(Hell, I bet all those chickens at KFC are loaded with steroids, as it is......)

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019),Rutabaga (12-30-2019)

----------


## Dan40

All fast food burgers are poison.  Simple enough?

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019),Lone Gunman (12-30-2019),Swedgin (12-30-2019)

----------


## 2cent

Regardless of the claims made about the "burger," I'd like to know if this is true:



> Just six glasses of soy milk per day has enough estrogen  to grow boobs on a male.


Okay, mainly because my daughter thinks that soy milk is the next best thing to peanut butter, and has her adolescent children drinking it.


Btw, I never got the impression that the point on eating soy burgers had anything to with calories, but more to do with not eating meat.

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Regardless of the claims made about the "burger," I'd like to know if this is true:
> 
> 
> Okay, mainly because my daughter thinks that soy milk is the next best thing to peanut butter, and has her adolescent children drinking it.
> 
> 
> Btw, I never got the impression that the point on eating soy burgers had anything to with calories, but more to do with not eating meat.


My wife was on that soy milk kick until she found out how much sugar is in it.

----------

2cent (12-31-2019),Knightkore (12-31-2019),Lone Gunman (12-30-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

Just how much of this new VEGAN food has undergone proper testing and health evaluation? 

The other day I saw something about Vegan cream cheese substitute that is sold as all plant. But how do they make this?  :Thinking:

----------

2cent (12-31-2019),Knightkore (12-31-2019),Lone Gunman (12-30-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> weren't you doing that before?


Only on weekends and major holidays

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> There are feminists and then there are meninists.  We're going to have a bunch of new transgender men soon because of Burger King.  Enjoy your new Impossible Whopper.


and your incredible shrinking penis.

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Regardless of the claims made about the "burger," I'd like to know if this is true:
> 
> 
> Okay, mainly because my daughter thinks that soy milk is the next best thing to peanut butter, and has her adolescent children drinking it.
> 
> 
> Btw, I never got the impression that the point on eating soy burgers had anything to with calories, but more to do with not eating meat.



Yes.  It is true.

----------

2cent (12-31-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> My wife was on that soy milk kick until she found out how much sugar is in it.


Come to think of it, daughter may have quit that kick, too.  Hopefully, too expensive, or just plain not available where she's at now.

*I didn't know it was so fattening.  Another good reason to keep her fit and trim kids away from it.

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019),Kodiak (12-31-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Just how much of this new VEGAN food has undergone proper testing and health evaluation? 
> 
> The other day I saw something about Vegan cream cheese substitute that is sold as all plant. But how do they make this?


Ha.  Saw that ad, and wondered the same thing.  Ya know what they say, Tricky Dick, "It's not _nice_ to fool with Mother Nature!"

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019)

----------


## DLLS

Soy and estrogen?  If the Burger King eats too many he will become the Burger Queen.

----------

Knightkore (12-31-2019)

----------

